# Outfit der Marine Crew



## ChaosX (10. November 2010)

Hallo Liebe RPler,

Ich bin gerade auf Die Aldor eine Marine Gilde am aufbauen und deswegen wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob einer weiss welches outfit die besatzung des schiffes was in Sturmwind anliegt Tragen.
Besonders die vom Kapitän Paul Schnitzer.

Danke schon ein mal im vorraus.

MfG
ChaosX


----------



## ChaosX (12. November 2010)

keiner eine ahnung ??


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. November 2010)

Nein.


----------

